# How much would a CC steering wheel with paddle shifters run?



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wondering what something like this might run. The more that I look it the more i really don't want a flat bottom steering wheel. I mean yes it looks cool, but i'm big fan of round when I really got to thinking about it. I still want to have the paddle shifters though would this mean i could probably pick one up cheaper or would they still probably be around the same pricing?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd imagine around $250 would be fair w/ airbag.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

mr2guru said:


> I'd imagine around $250 would be fair w/ airbag.


sold! j/k that was about what I was figuring but I wasn't sure if it was realistic or not. Anybody happen to know of one for sale?


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> sold! j/k that was about what I was figuring but I wasn't sure if it was realistic or not. Anybody happen to know of one for sale?


You can also look for a Golf TDI steering wheel. It comes with paddles since it ha DSG, and is the same design as the CCs. I've been looking for one too. 

I'm almost tempted to look for a wrecked TDI or MK6 at a junk or something and get it myself. 250-300 for some buttons sometimes seems expensive. But when I'm in the mood that I need them I tell myself, "Eh 300 bucks is nothing!". Lol. It's a cycle.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

I was looking for one of these SW's as well. I was told it would cost up to 500 w airbag. I Pmed someone a few days ago who had it done and they paid around 435.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Just wondering what something like this might run. The more that I look it the more i really don't want a flat bottom steering wheel. I mean yes it looks cool, but i'm big fan of round when I really got to thinking about it. I still want to have the paddle shifters though would this mean i could probably pick one up cheaper or would they still probably be around the same pricing?


I'll trade ya. Mine is round.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

I am looking to upgrade to a similar steering wheel. I have a 2010 CC w/ DSG and my dealership mentioned that I might need additional components other than the steering wheel and airbag.

I am under the impression that some Vagcom coding is necessary, but what else might I need as I am drawing a blank here?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

DJ: I imagine if you posted a WTT/WTB listing saying you wanted a VR6 MFSW w/paddles you have some VR6 guys who either upgraded to the GTI/R-Line MFSW or want to get in touch. 

Seminole - Just need vagcom and tools


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> DJ: I imagine if you posted a WTT/WTB listing saying you wanted a VR6 MFSW w/paddles you have some VR6 guys who either upgraded to the GTI/R-Line MFSW or want to get in touch.
> 
> Seminole - Just need vagcom and tools


Thanks. That is what I thought as well.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

just curious where everyone is finding their wheels at this point. I don't see anything on american ebay and starting to look on co.uk right now


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> just curious where everyone is finding their wheels at this point. I don't see anything on american ebay and starting to look on co.uk right now


I haven't bought one yet, but I searched vw cc lenkrad (translated it using google translate) on ebay.de


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> just curious where everyone is finding their wheels at this point. I don't see anything on american ebay and starting to look on co.uk right now


I actually found one going through my local dealership. Got lucky with that as they indicate they are difficult to come by at present. Don't know how true that is though.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> just curious where everyone is finding their wheels at this point. I don't see anything on american ebay and starting to look on co.uk right now


Tada!

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/cafmcarlos/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

careful not great feedback on that ebay seller. Look at feedback and a few of the negs are from same wheel. Thanks for easy link


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

FYI... 

I paid $600, including shipping, for a round bottom style leather MFSW with paddles and air bag. This particular steering wheel was from a 2009 CC. It was in perfect condition. This was a purchase from a VWVortex member one year ago who wanted the flat bottom style with red stitching. 

I installed the CC MFSW in my 2010 Jetta sedan. 

I sold the original non-MFSW and the air bag from my Jetta, in two separate sales, for a total price of $248.


----------



## SDbirdman (Jan 20, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380418503697

I offered 250 and the seller accepted. I have this same wheel on my 2010 passat but without the shifters. 

Anyways I am yet to install the new wheel. I am under the impression that my airbag will swap right over. Do I have reason to worry that it won't?


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

SDbirdman said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380418503697
> 
> I offered 250 and the seller accepted. I have this same wheel on my 2010 passat but without the shifters.
> 
> Anyways I am yet to install the new wheel. I am under the impression that my airbag will swap right over. Do I have reason to worry that it won't?


it'll be a direct swap. if you wait til june, I can do for ya in 15 mins:thumbup:


----------



## SDbirdman (Jan 20, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> it'll be a direct swap. if you wait til june, I can do for ya in 15 mins:thumbup:


Thanks nino

I had another dubber give me some tips last night at a g2g. Just turn the wheel 90 degrees and unclip with a flathead...

Maybe I will wait until June. My car is garage ridden due to the skyline light fiasco I'm having...also I don't have Ross tech yet. Now that my pops has a CC., im Gonna try and convince him how much he needs The Ross tech software.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

SDbirdman said:


> Thanks nino
> 
> I had another dubber give me some tips last night at a g2g. Just turn the wheel 90 degrees and unclip with a flathead...
> 
> Maybe I will wait until June. My car is garage ridden due to the skyline light fiasco I'm having...also I don't have Ross tech yet. Now that my pops has a CC., im Gonna try and convince him how much he needs The Ross tech software.


haha whatever you decide, let me know. I'll have the vagcom with me too. just figure out what we have to change lol. If not i'm sure I can find it quick


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

Just an FYI...those who are swapping out steering wheels, you might want to check your airbag clips first before ordering a wheel. It appears somewhere around 2009/2010 VW changed the way the airbag clips to the steering wheel.

I pull my airbag before ordering mine just to make sure my airbag was compatible with the new wheel (because I was getting the same style wheel except with paddles and was going to reuse my original airbag). When I bought mine on eBay Germany they had the same style wheel with both mounting systems so beware when buying wheels to swap so you get the correct one.

It looks like the poster above bought the one with older style clips and my 2010 CC has the newer style clips.

*
*** Ignore the blue arrow below. I took the image from another website. I am referring to the metal clips on the left and right side of the center bolt. FYI ****

*OLDER*









*NEWER - my wheel*


----------



## SDbirdman (Jan 20, 2011)

So I just checked and i indeed have the newer style clips...:banghead:

This is terrible news


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

SDbirdman said:


> So I just checked and i indeed have the newer style clips...:banghead:
> 
> This is terrible news


yep... my 2012 has the newer clips too, and the DIY that i was using had the old ones. I didnt know what to do, since I lived in fear of the damn airbag busting in my face while leaning over, so I took it to the dealer where they changed it for me. Now I know for next time...


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

I paid $600 for mine. Flat bottom


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

http://myworld.ebay.com/echoes_1984/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

I got mine from this guy.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> yep... my 2012 has the newer clips too, and the DIY that i was using had the old ones. I didnt know what to do, since I lived in fear of the damn airbag busting in my face while leaning over, so I took it to the dealer where they changed it for me. Now I know for next time...


Lol you were scared too? The whole time I was wishing and praying haha


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

Lucian1988 said:


> yep... my 2012 has the newer clips too, and the DIY that i was using had the old ones. I didnt know what to do, since I lived in fear of the damn airbag busting in my face while leaning over, so I took it to the dealer where they changed it for me. Now I know for next time...


how much did the dealer charge you to remove air bag+ change out the MFSW w/ shifters + re-installing air bag + vag com to make it functional?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I have a a stock one from my vr6 4motion I'd be willing to get rid of. I just replaced it with one from the executive series in Europe as I'm redoing all of my interior to the euro executive spec.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

I PM'ed you last week, how much shipped to Dallas, TX? 
got any pictures???


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

FYI...

I just replaced my wheel with the VW Individual packaged wheel since I'm doing a complete euro retrofit on mine.

I have my old one for sale (Electronics, Paddle Shifters Etc.) which came off my 2010 VR6 4 Motion CC. Picture here:










Uses the "newer style" airbag clips. Does not come with the airbag as I re-used my existing one.

If someone wants it, make me an offer.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301055864213?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## wuttheheezy (May 21, 2014)

If anyone is still interested. I have a 2013 CC R-Line steering wheel with DSG paddles. Throwing in carbon fiber paddle extensions. Includes airbag. Excellent condition. $300 obo.


----------

